# READ ME READ ME READ ME GA16DE INTO 88 b12



## RedSentra (Oct 28, 2007)

ok i found it its a 1988 B12 f****ing mint chek this 37000 miles on it no rust not a cig hole nothin just came out a time capsole but heres the deal b4 i get involved in the purchase the car has the 70hp motor and is auto matic i need to know if i can get a GA16DE engine and 5spd tranny into the car i also have a 4spd tranny from my redsentra that i could use to will go into this car but i also need to know how much money and what parts am i going to need to get to make this swap possible if possible its a super clean car and will be well worth the project 

any help will be greatly appreaciated thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have an '88 model, you should have an E-series engine (E16i?). That is a problem in terms that you need all of the B12 GA16i engine mounts. Specifically, the timing plate cover engine mount, which you will have to grind down to be able to fit the GA16DE. You HAVE to have this mount, because the stock GA16DE timing plate cover mount WILL NOT work. I am not sure in regards to the GA16DE tranny mounts, because I used my GA16i transmission with my twin cam engine. You will also have to get GA-series hubs and CV axles. Your best bet would probably be to get the ones from a B13-B14 Sentra, since you can use the vented rotors instead of the flat rotors of the B12. Trust me, brake upgrades are a good idea when you increase your horsepower by over twenty without any real weight addition. The biggest problem you will face is wiring. There were some diagrams and walkthroughs on how to do it, but I don't know if they are still around, just search for them. There are several of us here on the forums that have done the swap; myself, blownb310 (in a B12 wagon of all things), recycled_toddler, and the list goes on. When you start the swap, I'll do my best to help you out with whatever you need... I have all of the AllData print-offs of the GA16DE and GA16i factory wiring (though you would need an E-series diagram).


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

oooohhhh nice check out mine: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2931585


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like to know how easy it would be and what exactly you need i have an 89' auto and the body and everything is mint only 95k but the ga16i is getting to be a little power hungry and nothing is available for that motor soooo..... i choose to go for a little power upgrade and a auto to manual swap within reason money wise... i just want a little more power and finish the look of my car???? thanks in advance


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

RAV1587 said:


> I would like to know how easy it would be and what exactly you need i have an 89' auto and the body and everything is mint only 95k but the ga16i is getting to be a little power hungry and nothing is available for that motor soooo..... i choose to go for a little power upgrade and a auto to manual swap within reason money wise... i just want a little more power and finish the look of my car???? thanks in advance


You'll need a GA16DE engine. Two options; first generation ('91-'94) or second generation ('95-'99). I personally went with the second generation for a few reasons; 1. lower mileage in most cases, 2. high-end power and VTC, 3. more horsepower (115 compared to 110). You will then need the engine wiring harness for whatever year GA you choose. As well, you will need the ECU, '91-'94 ECU and harness will only work on the '91-'94 engines and vice versa for the '95-'99. If you plan on doing a manual tranny swap, get the manual tranny ECU though an auto ECU will work. However, manual ECUs will not work with an auto tranny. You will need a GA-series transmission ('89-'93?) are the best, since they are cable speedometre as opposed to electronic speedometre (less crap to swap out). You will also need the shift linkage for whatever transmission you choose. I used the stock GA16i 5-speed that I already had, and it works wonderfully. You will need to grind down the cam cover engine mount from the GA16i to accomodate the B12's engine mounts, and make sure it clears the larger GA16DE cylinder head. You will also need the accelerator cable and pedal from a B13 Sentra, as the factory B12 one is not long enough. You can keep your pedal, but its just easier to swap out the whole thing in my opinion. You will also need the appropriate half-shafts for your transmission, and hubs ('91+ Sentras have different hubs than the B12).

Its a lot of work on paper, but in reality everything goes together fairly smoothly. When I did the swap, there were no diagrams on how to wire the engine up or anything; we did it in my garage over a period of months by trial and error. Now, there are several members who can give you a thorough walkthrough on what they did to get their GA16DE to fire and run properly.


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey thanx alot that helped very much i have a couple of months to do it when i find a donor car thanx for the info!!


----------

